# UPDATE - Toddler who won't pee? Should I call doctor?



## closedaccount15

DD is 27 months, and sometimes she goes days with only peeing once, sometimes 4 times, but today she has gone well over 24 hours. I think the last time she peed was 7PM on Tuesday and she went to bed tonight without peeing ALL DAY! She acted fine, nursed probably 5-6 (or more? she is teething so, I lost count) times, ate like normally and drank probably 3-4 ounces of juice and maybe 4 ounces of water.

She is not listless, she is not acting like she is in pain, she is sleeping like usual. She did not get a bath today, so I know she didn't pee in the bath. She is still in diapers, when she does go long periods, the urine is not colored or anything, that I can tell and it doesn't have a strong odor. My DH said not to worry because he only pees once or twice a day, but he is a grown man with a bigger bladder. She is not showing any signs of being sick or lacking energy (if she was, of course I would take her to the doc right away)


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

If it where my lo I would consult a dr about it. In the mean time I would really push the water along with incouraging lots of nursing.

Has she always been this way or is it a new development?


----------



## closedaccount15

She stopped peeing overnight at about 16 months or so, and she seemed to stop peeing a lot about 3 months ago. So it's nothing sudden, but this is the first time it's been more than 24 hours. I have had trouble trying to PT her because her pees aren't often enough that I can catch them


----------



## dawncayden

Yes, I would go to the dr.


----------



## alegna

I have kids with big bladders who are infrequent pee-ers, but 24+ with no pee would seriously freak me out. I would be pushing water and other fluids like no tomorrow and would probably take them in.

Dd was a bear to PT for the same reason, and she would hold it up to 18 hours... so I get where you're coming from. But NO pee for 24+ hours is beyond my comfort level.

-Angela


----------



## BookGoddess

Yes, if it were me I would take DD to our doctor.


----------



## closedaccount15

I have asked all day if she wanted to nurse and drink, and she asked for juice a few times, and she still nurses on demand, so I am not sure why today was the day for no pee, when she hasn't drank anymore or less in the past week or so. But I will call the doctor first thing.

I mean I am freaked out, but since she seemed very happy and playful today, like normal I am hoping nothing serious is wrong and she just does have a _huge_ bladder.


----------



## alegna

I would try putting her on the potty and pouring warm water over the whole area. That triggers most kids to pee... I'd feel better at least... lol Dd can hold it FOREVER.

-Angela


----------



## closedaccount15

DD finally peed at 8:30 this morning, so she went 36 hours without peeing. We went to the doc, she is not dehydrated (yea!) and he said she seemed fine, but we are getting a renal US and some liver testing to check everything out. I am nervous and don't want to do it, but I do not want to mess with any liver problems.


----------



## creekprincess

Hi there I hope your LO is peeing more for you and it is nothing. I thought I'd add my experience for you. My mom said when I was about 3 I kinda quit peeing. That I could go 2 days with no peeing at all. She finally took me to the doctor and they said sometimes this kinda of thing happens. They wound of having to dilate my urethra. ( this was in 1985 ) Anyways I not no ill effect from having it done. Knock on wood I dont get bladder infects or anything like that.

Just a thought to mention if it continues and they dont find anything on the US.

Good luck


----------



## closedaccount15

Got all the test results - blood tests and renal scan. Everything is fine. So I guess she just holds a lot of pee!


----------



## Pirate Nicole

Yeah, that would freak me out too.I would definitely start pushing the water though. I know that at that age, my kids drank a ton of water, and still do most days. I'm glad that her tests came back normal!


----------



## closedaccount15

I know this has been a long time since I posted this, but I found out the issue. It's the craziest thing, but DD has soy/legume/peanut intolerance. When I took peanuts out of my diet - she started to pee more. Now she pees 5 times a day.

I am confident it is peanuts/legume exposure because after removing the peanuts, I had an accidental exposure by eating a peanut butter filled pretzel, and within a day she broke out in a mild rash and didn't pee for the next 2 days! Crazy huh! And she tests negative for allergens too! After a few days, backing to peeing 5 times a day!


----------



## pbjmama

Well I'm glad she is okay and thanks for posting the update. I would have never thought of that so I'm storing it for future reference in my mommy brain!


----------

